# My first Trail Camera Pics!



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like to send a special thanks to all of you who shared your knowledge and helped me get my trail camera set up. Here are the results. There are many more but these are a few of my favorites. I will be after the long tined buck (check out those brow tines!!!) with the kicker on his right side with archery equipment only.





































[siteimg]4962[/siteimg]

Thanks Again,
Dave


----------



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

this is my first time ever posting a picture so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yep thats a dandy buck, I would never pass on him.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow  , that's a shooter!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Dave

I modified one of your pics to show you how you can post pics up to the website.

Go "Edit" your first post and look at the additional code that I added to your post.

You'll see it says [siteimg] and then there is a number. That siteimg tag pulls the photo from Nodak's photo gallery and the number is the pic number on this site (4962) in this case.

If you'd like, you can take the photos from Flickr and upload them onto Nodak. Once you've uploaded them they'll be assigned a number. Simply insert the number in between [siteimg] [/siteimg] and they'll appear like the pic of your buck is currently viewable within your post.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice buck. It makes me now want to go out and get one :beer:


----------



## Splittbrowse (Sep 12, 2006)

That would make it hard for me to sleep thinking about him!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I am not the most experienced at scoring deer. What do some of the more experienced deer hunters out there think this guy might score? I realize it may be difficult to tell for sure without a full view of his width or right side, but just a round-about guess would be great. Any possibility that he may go pope and young?

Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dave Frank said:


> I am not the most experienced at scoring deer. What do some of the more experienced deer hunters out there think this guy might score? I realize it may be difficult to tell for sure without a full view of his width or right side, but just a round-about guess would be great. Any possibility that he may go pope and young?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Hi Dave

I'd say your deer there has a pretty fair shot at making Pope and Young. The minimum for P&Y is 125, and given that your deer has the number of points, and length of tines, it is likely to be > 125. That is just an estimate however, as you've also noted that we can't see it from straight on.

Here are a couple of recent deer that made the book. Yours looks something similar to the guy in the first link. If you look at the deer in the last link, that is a good representation of what it takes to make the minimum, as his deer scored 126.

http://www.pope-young.org/PhotoTemplate ... oto_ID=350

http://www.pope-young.org/PhotoTemplate ... oto_ID=345

http://www.pope-young.org/PhotoTemplate ... oto_ID=335

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

My best estimate would have been that he might score around 130. Hopefully I will get a few more photos of him before the SD archery season starts on the 23rd.

Dave


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

What do think he will score? Have you heard about trophyscore? It lets you score deer from a photo. I do not know how it works but I saw a commercial about it.


----------

